# 2x4 ladderstand



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Good deal. I used to make similar stands. Throw some camo paint on it and go hunt.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Always wanted to do this. How do you secure it to the tree?


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

ratchet stappes. one on the ladder and one around the back of the platform.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

How wide is your ladder? And do u plan on building them in the timber or transporring them


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

the ladder is 12' and 24" wide. Maken them at home and drag into the woods. Me and my son can carry it pretty easy, but thinking of makeing an axle and wheels that I can take on and off to take it to the woods myself.


----------



## Niema052 (Aug 22, 2012)

lowboy said:


> the ladder is 12' and 24" wide. Maken them at home and drag into the woods. Me and my son can carry it pretty easy, but thinking of makeing an axle and wheels that I can take on and off to take it to the woods myself.


Take the kid... he shouldn't be replaced by a wheel.

Good stand though I have one thats the same but made the platform narrower than the ladder.


----------



## tmiller316 (Aug 10, 2006)

are the side rails 12' long or are they 6' and secured together at the middle?


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Good job. I've built and hunted out of many just like it. If you have a long way to pack it in (or are by yourself) make your next one with bolts to secure the ladder to the platform. This way you can pack in the platform, then pack in the ladder, and assemble them at the tree. Also, paint them up first so they will last awhile. With a heavy coat of paint that stand will last 4-5 years in the woods.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

There 12 footers, and yes its getting painted this weekend. Going to put outdoor carpet on the deck too, so its quiter.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Be careful carpet gets slippery when wet. I used to hunt out of stand similar to these. I painted mine then on the deck i put the paint pretty thick then while wet I spread corse sand on it and let the pain dry it made it skid resistant but noiser then carpet but I always thought noiser is better then falling out.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks great. I'm planning on doing the same thing to use on public land with treestand unfriendly trees. Mine will be 24" wide so I can use the axle/wheels from my game cart to get my ladder stands into the field. I can get all the lumber free except the 12ft 2x4's. I expect the stands to cost about $15 each.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

he has built them for years. i remember the one you put up below the dam when we found out they didnt want normal stands put up. hope i can get out there and hunt again one of these days. when you comin down here this year?


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the axle idea. I would use old bike wheels. ,as they will pull easy and go over just about any thing. I've use these in the past for hauling 150 pds. or so without hardly any real effort.Just for giggles I snap a lock on the ratchet strap. Ya you can cut the strap, but it seems like a deterant where I live.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I would just drag it on my 4wheeler


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I was given a 40' aluminum extension ladder--way too heavy and long for me, so I took one section, cut it in half, and built two stands similar to yours--I use a length of dog chain and a turnbuckle to secure them to the trees--


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I used to use wooden ladders all the time, but mine was more like the metal ladders in that they had small stand on platforms and seats. I liked them, a lot quieter than my metal stands, but they were heavier to move around. I also never painted them but instead just stained them with a real thin mixture of water and black latex paint. This let the wood dry out rather than hold moisture trapped by the paint. They lasted several years and used wood was used to build them. Might have to dig out the plans and build a couple to use on the family farm. I did do one thing different than most of the wood stands that I've seen and that is to notch out for the steps to set in about 1/4", that way it takes part of load off the screws or lag bolts. Never had a step split or loosen up on them.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

huntnutsbro said:


> he has built them for years. i remember the one you put up below the dam when we found out they didnt want normal stands put up. hope i can get out there and hunt again one of these days. when you comin down here this year?


I'll be down this fall to take care of your doe problem. lol. I need to get another welder and make another one like I built for you.


----------



## Oberhaz (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice ladder stands. Great ideas! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

lowboy said:


> I'll be down this fall to take care of your doe problem. lol. I need to get another welder and make another one like I built for you.


yeah, just a lil bit wider tho! lol


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice stands!


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are mine. I have used this design for a while now and it works great! Nice big platforms to stand on...14ft 2x4's. Could have gone with16' for about 3.75 more but really don't need them that tall where i will be hunting.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey I like that setup. Might try my next one like them.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the 2x8's on the platform too. That looks like it might help with some weight a little? I think a full painting will help the wood last longer unless it's treated? But doesn't look treated to me?

Anybody got any ideas on what you could put on the feet so the termites don't get in them from the bottom?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Use treated wood.

I made up 6 stands out of treated wood about 5 years ago & they are still in good shape.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I sealed all of the stands with Thompsons Water Seal first. Then I painted it. Next stand will be made of treated.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Instead of painting (smell?) use RIT Dye and brush it on. It turns the wood a nice dark gray with no smell.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

set the stand in between 3 trees and you can then built a great seat for the stand and also it does reduce the sight of the stands. I no longer can use tree stands for a few years now but at one time had over 20 built on public land. Some over the years were found and cut down by the DEC, but most never were found and still are in use. I use to also spray paint with black, red and green to break up the stand...
I also never used nails, just the long screw nails. I also built a set of axel and wheels and would roll the stand from my truck bed to the stand location.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

This was tonights project. 10' tall 2x6" uprights with 24" wide 2x4" treads. 3.5" #10 painted deck screws: 3 per joint.

I still need to put the eye bolts in the top - we don't have long enough drill bits up here. You can't see in this pic, but there's also holes drilled in the bottom board to drive anchor pins in to keep it from shifting.

This ladder goes with a comfy hang on I got for the top of a short ridge. If I go too high up, I end up with too much canopy in the way. I just need to get up out of sight when they scan the tree line coming over from their beds.


----------



## dcanna (Sep 13, 2011)

Another idea that i do with stands just like these is On the v on the back of platform that goes on the tree take old lawn mower blades. you can either use them whole or cut them in half depending on the size of your v. on one side on the blade take a grinder and cut teeth all in it make it look like a climbing stands teeth. Bolt to the edge of the v on the platform then when you ratchet it to the tree it bites and will be there.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great ideas here guys.

Dustoffer, can you show us some pics of how the platform connects to the ladder?


----------

